# Protektorausrüstung in Franken kaufen



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (26. September 2010)

Servus, 

ich machs kurz: 
Wo bekommt man in Franken Protektoren?
Bei welchem Laden hab Ihr eure Ausrüstung gekauft? (oder im Internet?)
Wo gibts die größte Auswahl? Welches Geschäft hat Protektorwesten?

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2010)

Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kidx (27. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Teil meiner Ausrüstung bei Adrenalin in Fürth gekauft. Es war zwar nicht alles in jeder Größe vorhanden, für mich passte es aber. Ich meine dort letztens auch Protektorenjacken hängen gesehen zu haben.
Am besten einfach mal anrufen, ob sie das was Du suchst vor Ort haben.


----------



## zuspät (27. September 2010)

fahrradkiste in nürnberg
oder in hersbruck beim teuchert
stadler hat ab und an auch brauchbares zeug.


----------



## McSlow (27. September 2010)

Radwerk in erlangen hat auch einiges.


----------



## hg1 (27. September 2010)

Herobikes in Nürnberg bzw Weißenburg hat viele Sachen in unterschiedlichen Größen am Start.


----------



## deorsum (27. September 2010)

stimmt, der hat einiges da

aber doch eher in Roth?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (28. September 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten! Dann werd ich die Läden mal abklappern


----------



## biker-wug (28. September 2010)

Herobikes ist in Roth Münchner Str. und in Weißenburg Jahnstraße zu finden.
In Weissenburg haben sie Knie Schienbeinprotektoren, Safety Jackets und so weiter im Laden.

Roth weiss ich net genau.


----------



## deorsum (28. September 2010)

In Roth hat Herobikes auch einiges da, also auch Knie-Schienbein und so


----------

